# Win-SPS/MHJ nur 10x Registr. möglich?



## Lebenslang (9 September 2009)

Hallo,

ist es wahr das man die Win SPS Software von MHJ nur Online von der Demo zur Vollversion freischalten kann, und das ganze auch nur 10x.?
Das ist m.E. aber etwas knapp bemessen wenn man bedenkt wie lange so eine Vollversion oder andere bei uns im Einsatz sind. Wir arbeiten teilweise noch mit W2K Geräten die in der Vergangenheit mit Sicherheit schon mehr als 10x neu aufgesetzt wurden. Einigen Geräten ist der online Zugang sowieso nicht gestattet, wie funktioniert das dann mit der Freischaltung? Gibts da vielleicht auch soetwas wie eine Diskette oder ähnliches?


----------



## WeissT (10 September 2009)

Hallo,

die Freischaltung wird normalerweise Online vorgenommen von dem PC aus, auf dem die Software installiert ist. Allerdings ist es auch möglich die Freischaltungsdaten in einem Web-Formular einzugeben und den Code auf eine Email-Adresse senden zu lassen. Somit kann die Freischaltung auch auf einem PC erfolgen, welcher keine Verbindung zum Internet hat.

Ebenso kann der Code über das Telefon erfragt werden, wenn bei der Installation überhaupt keine Internetverbindung zur Verfügung steht.

Die Freischaltpunkte sind eine erste Begrenzung, wenn z.B. nur noch 1 Punkt zur Verfügung steht, dann kann man sich per Email oder telefonisch bei MHJ melden und dabei die Seriennummer angegeben. Daraufhin werden die Punkte wieder hochgesetzt.

Alternativ zu diesem System kann man die Software mit einem USB-Dongle erwerben.

Gruß
T.Weiss


----------

